# 921 caller ID Missing first digit



## rcarmer (Oct 6, 2004)

I just turned up a 921 and caller ID on local calls is missing the first digit of the area code - however, long distance calls show up complete. I see this problem mentioned in a few places, but no one mentions a fix. I have two 301's, a 501, and a 6000. Each of these handle caller ID without problems.

Thanks, if you can point me to the solution.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This is very strange, as you're the 3rd person in Denver to report this. I'm in Denver, and have no problems at all with the callerid. Do you have Qwest or Comcast for your phone service? DSL in the line?

I'm moving this thread to the 921 support forum.


----------



## rcarmer (Oct 6, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> This is very strange, as you're the 3rd person in Denver to report this. I'm in Denver, and have no problems at all with the callerid. Do you have Qwest or Comcast for your phone service? DSL in the line?
> 
> I'm moving this thread to the 921 support forum.


HI Mark,
I have Qwest service out of the Golden Colorado central office. No DSL. Do you know the central office/NNX of the others with the problem. I can talk with Qwest's technical support group and see if there is a pattern of office type or if they know of a problem.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What's your output resolution set to? I've never tested callerid with my 921 set to output 720p, but have with 1080i, 480p and 480i, and I've never seen it cut off a number.

Can you post a picture of your caller id box that pops up with the number cut off?


----------



## rcarmer (Oct 6, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> What's your output resolution set to? I've never tested callerid with my 921 set to output 720p, but have with 1080i, 480p and 480i, and I've never seen it cut off a number.
> 
> Can you post a picture of your caller id box that pops up with the number cut off?


The resolution is set to 1080i. I tried changing it to 480i and it made no difference. Attached are pictures of the popup with the number cut off (the first 3 in area code 303) and a picture of the history file showing the same first digit missing.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

rcarmer said:


> HI Mark,
> I have Qwest service out of the Golden Colorado central office. No DSL. Do you know the central office/NNX of the others with the problem. I can talk with Qwest's technical support group and see if there is a pattern of office type or if they know of a problem.


My CO is located at 120th & Sheridan. No DSL. Reason is my voice line is not configured to handle DSL. I have a DSL dedicated data line.
Leonard


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

hehe, they only have 3 digits for the "extension" portion of the phone number. Its likely pushing the other characters forward.


----------



## rcarmer (Oct 6, 2004)

Lawood said:


> My CO is located at 120th & Sheridan. No DSL. Reason is my voice line is not configured to handle DSL. I have a DSL dedicated data line.
> Leonard


Lawood,
Same setup at my house in Golden for DSL on a second line. Long distance calls record caller ID correctly. Does it work that way for you too?

I think it might have something to do with the way Denver handles 720 & 303 area codes, called digital overlay, and therefore no need to dial one when 10 digit dialing. Few telcos in the country did that when adding new area codes and perhaps the 921 doesn't recognize the caller ID stream, which lacks the one on Denver local calls, correctly, and it truncates the first digit on those local calls thinking it is going to be a one.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

rcarmer said:


> Lawood,
> Same setup at my house in Golden for DSL on a second line. Long distance calls record caller ID correctly. Does it work that way for you too?
> 
> I think it might have something to do with the way Denver handles 720 & 303 area codes, called digital overlay, and therefore no need to dial one when 10 digit dialing. Few telcos in the country did that when adding new area codes and perhaps the 921 doesn't recognize the caller ID stream, which lacks the one on Denver local calls, correctly, and it truncates the first digit on those local calls thinking it is going to be a one.


Long distance calls record caller ID correctly. Does it work that way for you too? YES.
However only about 1/2 of my incoming calls are now showing up on the TV. Same applies to the history list.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The only difference that I see between you guys and me is that I don't have DSL on a second line. I only have the one line coming into the house, and my 921 is displaying and recording all incoming calls correctly. Is it possible that the DSL is bleeding into your voice line somehow at the junction box outside?


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The only difference that I see between you guys and me is that I don't have DSL on a second line. I only have the one line coming into the house, and my 921 is displaying and recording all incoming calls correctly. Is it possible that the DSL is bleeding into your voice line somehow at the junction box outside?


Mark,
I seriously doubt it since only the local calls are missing the first digit and I never had this problem on my 6000.

I am beginning to think rcarmer's theory is what happening.
QUOTE ON
I think it might have something to do with the way Denver handles 720 & 303 area codes, called digital overlay, and therefore no need to dial one when 10 digit dialing. Few telcos in the country did that when adding new area codes and perhaps the 921 doesn't recognize the caller ID stream, which lacks the one on Denver local calls, correctly, and it truncates the first digit on those local calls thinking it is going to be a one.
QUOTE OFF
Leonard


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I can see the bad code:

```
if Length GT 7 Display Number[2:End]
else Display Number
```
instead of

```
if Number[1] EQ '1' Display Number[2:End]
else Display Number
```
Rookie programming mistake.


----------

